# Honda EU7000iS: Will it Work Outside of US?



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

Greetings all.

I own the Subject generator and have used it multiple times here in the US. It's been a great generator, once running straight for 4-and-a-half days without a break. As it happens, however, I am looking at moving to the Philippines. And as much as I'd like to take the Honda with me, my research suggests that it may not work there, especially given that it appears that the wiring specifications/installations vary across the islands. What I think is correct is that, at the very least, the Philippines generally operates a 220V/60Hz infrastructure. Research further suggests that the physical plugs used on appliances (drills, blenders, hair dryers, etc.) look the same in both the US and Philippines.

The Honda has a "Rated voltage" of "120/240 V," with a "Rated frequency" of "60 Hz." So on the face of it, I say "Yes, it would work fine."

Now, I've been on various Philippines-oriented forums as part of my research, but have not had high confidence when it comes to this issue.

Also, I know just enough about electricity to be dangerous, so reading technical stuff, while interesting, doesn't necessarily qualify me to arrive at an informed and accurate conclusion. So, here I am.

Perhaps there is an online tutorial or White Paper that can give me guidance, or just a general website. Better yet would be someone who has actually used this generator in the Philippines.

I'd be grateful for whatever direction/answers knowledgeable folks can provide.

Thanks so much.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ok well the basics!!
are you going to run all usa devices in the PI?
if so then yes!
short and sweet!! lol!

now power setups are different in different country's and even towns.
rules as well!!
do your foot work on the area you plan to live..
some areas only allow butane for the fuel!
others you can run any fuel as long as you are not in the tight city areas..

so you need to know where you plan to live..
renting is its own thing over there..
rules with land owners etc..
same here in the states..
if you are apartment renting, a generator may not be a good thing...
there is the insurance issues as well as liability on the fuel and exhaust..

ask around... do you foot work first!! (these days via email)
and if you have a choice live in the rural areas!!
less regulations to deal with!!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Per the chart here: Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia
_your EU7000is SHOULD work fine in the Philippines._
*EDIT: BAD ANSWER IN ITALICS ABOVE! SEE POST 9!*

Here is their electric code: PDF Document Philippine Electrical Code.pdf
Search the document for the word "generator".


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

iowagold,

Hello, and thank you for getting back to me. Now, on to my responses.

"are you going to run all usa devices in the PI?" *Highly unlikely.*

"do your foot work on the area you plan to live." *Indeed. I'm in the process of trying to connect with people from that specific area, but so far no success.*

"rules with land owners etc." *Yes...it is my understanding that non-Filipinos may NOT own property (some caveats, as in corporations...but not applicable to me).

"*if you are apartment renting, a generator may not be a good thing...there is the insurance issues as well as liability on the fuel and exhaust." * Interesting. I had not considered that.*

"and if you have a choice live in the rural areas!! less regulations to deal with!! *That's my plan, as that is my setup here in the US.*

Again, thanks for your comments/suggestions.

P.S. My first wife was from Iowa, with her family still living in the Ft. Dodge area.


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

tabora,

Thanks greatly for these links. I have renewed hope that I can take it with me, especially considering the somewhat regularity of power outages there (as I understand it). I do hope to find someone actually there in PH who can speak directly to this issue from experience.

Again, thanks for those links.



tabora said:


> Per the chart here: Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia
> your EU7000is SHOULD work fine in the Philippines.
> 
> Here is their electric code: PDF Document Philippine Electrical Code.pdf
> Search the document for the word "generator".


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not so sure. I see that The Philippines are listed as 230v 60hz but, US is 120/240v 60hz. 

I have very little knowledge of international electric but to me 230v 60hz implies a HOT, NEUTRAL, AND GROUND at 230v...


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> I'm not so sure.


A "renewed hope" isn't necessarily based on fact...lol.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I'm not so sure. I see that The Philippines are listed as 230v 60hz but, US is 120/240v 60hz.
> 
> I have very little knowledge of international electric but to me 230v 60hz implies a HOT, NEUTRAL, AND GROUND at 230v...


That's my concern as well. I believe that in Europe, for instance, there's a neutral, and a 230V hot. Whereas in the US, we get our 220V by going across 2 out-of-phase 110V hot leads, which isn't really the same.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

tabora said:


> Per the chart here: Mains electricity by country - Wikipedia
> your EU7000is SHOULD work fine in the Philippines.
> *EDIT: BAD ANSWER ABOVE!*


I think I was mislead by the listed Type A & Type B plugs/outlets and the 60Hz. Apparently they are using ~220V with those outlets and apparently people use step-down transformers to run 120V items. Scary! Guess you'll need a generator built for 220V 60Hz like the EU65i SS:








EU65i SS - Honda Power Products


Generator: AC Frequency: 60 Hz AC Output Voltage, V: 220 V Rated AC Output: 5,500 VA Maximum AC Output: 6,500 VA Remarks: Silent inverter, electric and recoil start, with wheel kit Engine: Model: GX390K1 Type: 4-stroke, OHV, single cylinder, inclined 25° Displacement: 389 cm³ (23.7 cu in) Bore...




hondapowerproducts.ph


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it does depend on what you plan to run for devices..
if it is all usa voltage gear to be ran in the foreign country.
in theory it will be ok!

if you need to connect to the breaker or fuse panel..
then you are back to rules for power in those country's
lol
some places there are no rules... or not so much...
others need more rules!! think old time India with the rats nests on the power poles..
I would not want to have to try to work on those poles!! WOW!


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

I've seen photos of those "nests": scary indeed.

Ideally the generator would be used as a whole-house backup, as it is presently here in the US. Failing that, it would be used to power individual devices. But those individual devices will have been designed to work on the US-based electrical infrastructure, not that in the Philippines which, again, appears to be different. So it's becoming more complicated.

I just e-mailed Honda in regards to this issue, hoping to hear back some time next week. The Honda website indicated that it does have an actual presence in the Philippines -- manufacture of both vehicle transmissions (manual) and motorcycles, and the sale of automobiles -- but I saw nothing to suggest that their generators could actually be serviced by "legitimate" Honda facilities. So, even though the generator might work there, it may be somewhat moot if either parts or service (or both) are unlikely.

We'll see. But I'm inclined at this time to take it with me. If it doesn't work as a whole-house setup, I'd like to think it could still be used for individual devices.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

gLOVs7 said:


> We'll see. But I'm inclined at this time to take it with me. If it doesn't work as a whole-house setup, I'd like to think it could still be used for individual devices.


I hope you're understanding that the 220V there is completely different than US 240V. We have 2 120V legs 180 degrees opposed that create the 240V. The Philippines apparently use a single 220V hot leg kind of like the UK's 230V, only at 60Hz instead of 50Hz.


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

I do not completely understand the ins and outs of electricity; hence my question.

Yesterday I contacted Honda on this topic. Their response was that I contact Honda in Philippines. I've done that and am now waiting to hear from them. While on their site I looked at the generators they offer, and mine was not one of them. So it's looking more and more to me that my generator will not be traveling to Philippines. Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm going to suggest that you sell the generator before you move. Its going to be more trouble then its worth. You can always buy another one in the Philippines.


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

I'm beginning to agree with that assessment, especially as I haven't even looked into what it would cost to ship it. That thing is a beast.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea expensive to import that from the usa..
are you planning on living there as permanent? 
lol
storage for the usa gear till you are sure..
that grass is always greener on the other side of the fence..
I would do a vacation over there first for 30 days..

and talk with a few expats.

things in those country's are not the same as here in the 50 states..
lots of crazy laws and rules..

I looked for me...
meh..
the good old USA is the place for me...
there is plenty of china and asia town places here for the good food..


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yea expensive to import that from the usa..are you planning on living there as permanent? lol storage for the usa gear till you are sure..that grass is always greener on the other side of the fence..I would do a vacation over there first for 30 days..and talk with a few expats.


Yes, and agreed that no place is perfect. I'd rather stay in the US here for more reasons than not, but it is what it is (greener or not).



> things in those country's are not the same as here in the 50 states..lots of crazy laws and rules..


Yeah...like mandatory vaccinations...oh wait...that's (almost) here, and with the "help" of the military...never mind.



> I looked for me...meh..the good old USA is the place for me...there is plenty of china and asia town places here for the good food..


Like I said: just not looking like staying is possible. I learned to adapt from my last move, which was to unfamiliar territory, so I suppose I'll be having to do it again.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

gLOVs7 said:


> ...So it's looking more and more to me that my generator will not be traveling to Philippines...


Where are you located and how much will you be selling it for? You may find a buyer here...


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

tabora said:


> Where are you located and how much will you be selling it for? You may find a buyer here...


I'm not yet sure what I'll be doing with it, to be honest. And I have even less of an idea as to a selling price. I plan that next week I'll be chatting with an auction company about selling 99% of my personal belongings, which are significant. That conversation may help me decide regarding the generator. In the meantime, if someone wants to make an offer, I'm certainly open to that. But again, I don't have a definite plan for it at this time.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Step 1 of possibly getting an interested party here is probably giving a general idea of where you're located. Something like that isn't trivial to ship, so it's probably more appealing if someone knows it's within driving distance for them.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi gLOVs7,

In this link you will find an extensive explanation in the domestic electrical field found in Philippine. very useful.




__





Philippine Electrical Wiring – Building our Philippine House – My Philippine Life






myphilippinelife.com




Regards


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that brings up the question if the appliances over there in the pi are neutral bonded to the chassis..
if so a 240 generator from the usa will not work with out a safety issue of a hot chassis..

they have the 230 to 240 in the rural areas as neutral to the 230 vac..
where in the usa we have it as L1 to L2 as 240... and both L1 and L1 are above neutral in voltage..

yea better to get the right generator for the Pi
unless you plan on all usa appliances over there..


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

Osviur said:


> Hi gLOVs7, In this link you will find an extensive explanation in the domestic electrical field found in Philippine. very useful.
> 
> Regards


Osviur,

Thank you. I have been at the page a couple of times; long read, but by all accounts, about as thorough as anyone could want. I have yet to attempt going through it entirely...lol.


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yea better to get the right generator for the Pi


Yeah...I've pretty much given up on the idea of taking any electrical equipment, including the generator. Breaks my heart, though; she's been awesome, and I'm guessing she'd get a lot of use in PH.

Anyway, I greatly appreciate all the input; y'all have been very helpful.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry, that's a bummer. They sound like awesome machines. Hopefully you can get something suitable once you arrive.


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

gLOVs7 said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I own the Subject generator and have used it multiple times here in the US. It's been a great generator, once running straight for 4-and-a-half days without a break. As it happens, however, I am looking at moving to the Philippines. And as much as I'd like to take the Honda with me, my research suggests that it may not work there, especially given that it appears that the wiring specifications/installations vary across the islands. What I think is correct is that, at the very least, the Philippines generally operates a 220V/60Hz infrastructure. Research further suggests that the physical plugs used on appliances (drills, blenders, hair dryers, etc.) look the same in both the US and Philippines.
> 
> ...


Based on what I found here I would say it won't work in rural Philippines, however in the cities (Manila, etc.) they use the two 120 legs to get 230 the same way we do to run our clothes dryers in the US. Not sure if you can rig you Gen but it may be as simple as making an adapter plug which you would plug into the Gen and use the two hot legs on the Philippine female type A or equivalent that they use over there.
*OUTSIDE OF BIG CITIES*: *Two wire 230V Systems* Areas outside of the old established cities were electrified later and use a different and more economical system using a *two wire service drop* to the residence. This consists of one 230 VAC load wire and one neutral wire. 120 VAC cannot be supplied by this type of system unless the property owner, at his own expense and with the cooperation of the utility company, installs his own transformer at the utility pole, a transformer having a secondary winding which can supply 120 VAC. This is not impossible as many utility transformers are recycled from the U.S., but it is expensive and in our view the 230 V systems are better unless the homeowner ships expensive appliances from the U.S. It will be difficult to find parts and service for these imported 120 V appliances.

Much of the rest of the world runs on 220-240 VAC but 50 cycle rather than 60 cycle found in the Philippines, creating a problem in importing some European appliances for use in the Philippines.


----------



## Gizmo (May 21, 2013)

I believe you can also take an single phase isolation transformer 5-7.5KVA and solve your problem. Most have taps to change the output voltage to exactly the voltage you want. You’ve got quite a bit invested in your generator and a few hundred bucks for a dry-type transformer is not that much more. I can’t speak for shipping charges though!.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Gizmo said:


> I believe you can also take an single phase isolation transformer 5-7.5KVA and solve your problem. Most have taps to change the output voltage to exactly the voltage you want. You’ve got quite a bit invested in your generator and a few hundred bucks for a dry-type transformer is not that much more. I can’t speak for shipping charges though!.


Well thats a fun idea. A quick searched shows that a good quality unit rated for 7.5 KVA is rather pricy though. ~$1,400 + shipping.









TEMCo Isolation Transformer T33816


7.5 kVA, 120x240 Primary Volts x 230 Secondary Volts, 50/60 Hz, Single Phase, Copper




temcoindustrial.com





I guess it all comes down to the numbers. How much can you get for a used EU7000 vs shipping the gen and purchasing an appropriate isolation transformer plus installation.


----------



## rotorgoat (Jan 21, 2019)

tabora said:


> I hope you're understanding that the 220V there is completely different than US 240V. We have 2 120V legs 180 degrees opposed that create the 240V. The Philippines apparently use a single 220V hot leg kind of like the UK's 230V, only at 60Hz instead of 50Hz.


That might be a problem if he were trying to interface with their system which he is not.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

But if he was trying to run "domestic" (Phillipines) devices with the generator, it would matter, wouldn't it?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

rotorgoat said:


> That might be a problem if he were trying to interface with their system which he is not.


Actually, the OP said: "Ideally the generator would be used as a whole-house backup, as it is presently here in the US."


----------

